# e2guardian



## jetoblaster (May 11, 2017)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I should continue here.

After getting e2guardian installed it is not working the way it should.

I have tired over a number of different FreeBSD servers/versions as well as multiple versions of e2guardian. I have used ports as well as source but the end result is always the same.

As a test I installed it on slackware and it works perfectly fine, but not on my much preferred OS.

Basically the issue is that it is writing to console and obviously /var/log/messages about how many freechildren etc... it has at the moment. On a server with lots of load this gets silly very quickly as it fills the log file with pointless information.

Example of /var/log/messages


```
May 10 13:00:48 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 30 + busychildren 4 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:00:48 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 31  busychildren 4 numchildren 35
May 10 13:01:48 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 29 + busychildren 5 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:01:48 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 30  busychildren 5 numchildren 35
May 10 13:02:03 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 30 + busychildren 4 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:02:03 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 31  busychildren 4 numchildren 35
May 10 13:03:04 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 29 + busychildren 5 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:03:04 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 30  busychildren 5 numchildren 35
May 10 13:04:09 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 29 + busychildren 5 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:04:09 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 30  busychildren 5 numchildren 35
May 10 13:06:02 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 30 + busychildren 4 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:06:02 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 31  busychildren 4 numchildren 35
May 10 13:07:04 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 30 + busychildren 4 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:07:04 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 31  busychildren 4 numchildren 35
May 10 13:07:05 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 29 + busychildren 5 != numchildren 35
May 10 13:07:05 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: stats reset to freechildren 30  busychildren 5 numchildren 35
May 10 13:07:49 b-freebsd e2guardian[1043]: freechildren 29 + busychildren 5 != numchildren 35
```

I have tried their support forum without too much luck just yet, would anyone here have any bright ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2017)

jetoblaster said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I should continue here.


Different issue. Post split off to its own thread.


----------

